# Onkyo 709 vs Denon 1912 vs Pioneer 1121



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

I can find all three of these receivers for between 450 and 550 with the pioneer on the lower end and onkyo on the higher end. Does anyone have suggestions for one vs the other? One other question, is there any reason I should be patient and wait until 2012 models come out (this summer from what I can tell)? Also, I'd be open to other suggestions in the same price range if you have them. Thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Boy this question has been coming up alot 

The Onkyo 709 offers a much stroner amplification section, multi ch Pre-Outs, a very good video chip that will upscale to 4K, Audyssey MultEQ XT, THX certification and fully compatible iPod integration just to name a few.
The 709 is a big step up from the other two receivers for the price its very much worth it.


----------



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. Is there any reason I should just wait until the new models come out?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am sure that the prices will be much higher on new models. I dont believe that there are really any changes that would be worth waiting for at this point.


----------



## m R g S r (Feb 4, 2012)

For $550 hop on that 709!


----------

